
How To Find Your First Warehouse, Part 3 - dasickis
http://theshotput.com/blog/how-to-find-your-first-warehouse-without-the-headache-pt-3
======
dasickis
As former product entrepreneurs, we've experienced the head-rattling
frustration of finding a warehouse. After talking with 100's of product
companies, we saw their struggles as well. Surprisingly, there was no resource
on how to actually do this... So we wrote one: How to Find Your First
Warehouse (Without the Headache).

Full disclosure: Our company makes it really easy for product companies to
outsource their fulfillment, reducing the process from a month to a matter of
minutes. We are the only 3PL that offers guaranteed upfront pricing with no
hidden fees surprising you later. We're able to do this with our warehouse API
that gives us more transparency into our network of facilities.

Ultimately, we believe you should spend your time on what you do best (ie.,
product development, sales, etc., not necessarily fulfillment). We hope our
guide can help aid and expedite your search.

Feel free to ask us any questions you have about fulfillment, we're happy to
offer any advice or guidance.

